# Demo Coastal Custom Boats midtower Grande for sale 2021



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

For Sale: Demo Coastal Custom Boats midtower 22 ft Grande 2021 with 300 HP Mercury outboard $55K plus TT&L
Many extras, Simrad, glove box, Bob's jackplate, casting platform, on a Coastline dual axle trailer 
Does not include stereo or power poles.
361-937-5511 Texas Watercraft and Marine


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

#Texaswatercraftandmarine #CCB #COASTALCUSTOMBOATS #GRANDÉ #LAGUNACUST... | TikTok


96 Likes, TikTok video from Bar-W Outfitter (@barwoutfitter): "#Texaswatercraftandmarine #CCB #COASTALCUSTOMBOATS #GRANDÉ #LAGUNACUSTOMRODS #4horsemancorks #rockport #texas #fishingcharter #lagunamadre". Legends Are Made - Sam Tinnesz.




www.tiktok.com





Here's one in action!


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

sold


----------

